# Hooray! She didn't use the spare room as her bathroom!



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds weird... 

My pup is pretty much housetrained. We're still working some with her coming to me instead of just walking off to the doors when she needs to go out, but otherwise, really good.

Except for one room. She's 4 and a half months old now, and ever since she was little, my spare bedroom has been her "optional bathroom". No idea how it started, but it's her place to go if she has nowhere else to go. So, because this room doesn't have a door (I'm renting), I keep a baby gate up on it 24/7 to keep her from going in there and using it.

Sometimes though it will get knocked down when roughhousing with my older dog and she'll use it again... sometimes in the span of a few seconds... and I'm always shocked at how fast she can get in and out with how much is there.... because I'll hear it go down, I walk right over to it, and a giant wet spot in the middle and she's already back in the living room playing with one of her toys.

Well, today I left for a few hours, had set up the baby gate, and came back to find it down. I was all "oh no... great".

And found the room as clean as I left it!!

yayy!!

Might just be a fluke... but... progress is progress.  Baby gate is back up though.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats! Your pup is learning. Your smart to leave the baby gate up just in case.


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Even though she's been REALLY good about it the past few days... I don't trust her yet.  So... baby gate remains up.


----------

